# Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?



## Solaris1000 (3. Juni 2011)

*Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Mein Laptop bootet leider nicht mehr von Windows Vista und Win 7.
Beides liegt auf der selben Festplatte , auf unterschiedlichen Partitionen.Mein Laptop hat zwei Festplatte a 500 GB.

Über Ubuntu habe ich erfahren das meine System Platte einige AKTUELL SCHWEBENDE SEKTOREN hat.

Ich würde jetzt gerne die Daten ( Videos+Musik) von der anderen Platte auf meinen neuen 2 Tb Platte in meinem Windows 7 Rechner verschieben und dann die beiden Partitionen  auf die fehlerfreie Festplatte per Clonezilla clonen.

Leider habe ich keine externe Platte.

Meine Frage : 

 Kann ich über eine Netzwerk Verbindung die Dateien von meinem Laptop mittels eine Live Cd oder eines Live Usb Stick auf meine 2 TB Platte verschieben die einem Windows 7 Rechner steckt.

Bei Goggle finde ich immer nur die andere Richtung also von Windows  nach Linux.

Sollte es mit Linux-> Windows  zu kompliziert sein könnte ich auch in beide Rechner eine Live Cd mit der gleichen Distribution legen.


----------



## dot (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?*

Die Antwort ist eigentlich relativ kurz und simpel => Ja

Laeuft ungefaehr so ab:
- Freigabe auf dem Windows PC mit Schreibrechten
- LiveCD auf dem Laptop booten
- Die Festplatten mit den zu sichernden Daten ins LiveCD-System einhaengen (=> mount Befehl) + Hoffen das die nicht so defekt sind das es nicht moeglich ist
- Die Freigabe ins LiveCD-System einbinden (=> mount -t smbfs ...)
- Daten rueberkopieren


----------



## Dragonix (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?*

Anmerkung zum vorletzten Punkt: mount -t cifs //SERVER/FREIGABENAME /pfad (oder graphischen Dateimanager wie Dolpin verwenden, gibt sicher ein gnome/unity Gegenstück).


----------



## riedochs (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?*

ggf. muss noch Samba installiert werden. Kommt auf das Live System an.


----------



## dot (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?*



riedochs schrieb:


> ggf. muss noch Samba installiert werden. Kommt auf das Live System an.


 
Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen das er eine LiveCD ala Ubuntu nutzen will und keine minimalistische Exoten-CD


----------



## Isoroku (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Daten verschieben von Linux Live Cd nach Windows über Netzwerk möglich ?*



Dragonix schrieb:


> Anmerkung zum vorletzten Punkt: mount -t cifs //SERVER/FREIGABENAME /pfad (oder graphischen Dateimanager wie Dolpin verwenden, gibt sicher ein gnome/unity Gegenstück).


 
Moin!

Das Gnome-Gegenstück ist "Nautilus". Mit der F3 -Taste kannst Du den Dateimanager in zwei Fenster spalten, was das kopieren/verschieben handlicher gestaltet. 
Ideal wäre natürlich ein Norton-Commander-Gegegnstück (wegen der höheren Funktionsvielfalt), für Gnome wäre das der Gnome-Commander, für KDE Krusader... oder Back to the roots mit dem Midnight-Commander (der für alle Fälle m.E. auf jedes Linux-OS gehört, da der auch ohne X-Server läuft!
Leider musst Du alle 3 Alternativen Nachinstallieren, bzw. mir ist keine Live-Distri bekannt, wo jew. einer von diesen bereits "Vorinstalliert" wäre. (Habe mich allerdings auf Debian-Derivate eingeschossen, und kann nur darüber fundiert berichten, bei Slackware- bzw. RedHat-Derivaten weiß ich's einfach nicht.)

MfG!

Iso.


----------

